
“I'm angry at Facebook – but I'm also addicted. How do I break free?” - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/12/facebook-how-to-quit-delete-account-addiction-what-to-do
======
gcb0
<irony>move to instagram+whatsapp

~~~
justherefortart
Cold Turkey!

I messaged everyone I wanted to keep in contact, send me your contact info
(whatever I didn't currently have).

It helped me see who I actually wanted to be friends with. If I don't want to
take the time to get your phone/email, why the hell do I care if we're
facebook friends?

